# (( Hari )) Some of the Arabian sheep breeds



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 23, 2018)

The sheep of Hari , is a Saudi sheep breeder in the Hejaz region, named  Al-Harat, a region of dead volcanoes in the west of Saudi Arabia. It is one of the considered sheep of the fat tail. Recently in the Najd. The male weight reaches 60 kg while the females are 45 kg and more . They are rarely horny, with coarse wool and mostly white, but may come in other colors, such as brown, black , this strain is spread in the Hijaz, specifically in the mountainous regions and not in the Tihama and coastal areas. Some female twins develop up to three times.

The most prominent breeds known are:

Dynasty Da'id relative to the tribe of Da'ad
Dynasty Bani Malik relative to the tribe of Bani Malik
A Shahrani dynasty relative to the Shahran tribe
The Hejjer  sheep breed  relative to the Hejjer tribes
Zuhair strain.





 



 



 



 

*I hope I did not fail to explain to you.
Any question about the subject I am willing to explain to him

Good luck*​


----------



## Baymule (Jan 23, 2018)

Except for the fat tail, the Hari sheep look a lot like my hair sheep. My sheep are a cross between Dorper and Katahdin breeds. The Hari are a very handsome breed.










The Dorper sheep were developed in South Africa from Persian Black Head sheep and Dorset Horned sheep. Katahdin were developed here in the U.S. from Saint Croix sheep. 

We had a Dorper ram for two breeding seasons. In a couple of months I want to buy a Katahdin ram.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 25, 2018)

Baymule said:


> Except for the fat tail, the Hari sheep look a lot like my hair sheep. My sheep are a cross between Dorper and Katahdin breeds. The Hari are a very handsome breed.
> 
> View attachment 42693
> 
> ...




Hello..

Sheep are very beautiful that you own but we have a few breeders develop breeds or mix with others.

  Actually your words are true, they are similar to other breeds of sheep such as Katahdin Dorper hair sheep, Dorper and other breeds .

( sorry for late reply )


----------



## Baymule (Jan 25, 2018)




----------

